# Logo Illustration



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Spent an hour or so this morning doing some illustration work for a friend of mine.










pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

That's pretty sick homie. 

To me it's even more impressive that even though Spartan is way way way over done now you still gave it a fresh look.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ugh! Tell me about it... trying to come up with something that screamed spartan, whilst also being nothing like the million other spartan logos was pretty difficult.

thanks buddy!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Personally I'll take Spartan, an actual ancient warrior that was a legit bad ass mofo over the stupid verb names and snake and venom and attack names that came before this trend.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

'Sprawl' :thumb03:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks great. I mean it's not as good as your epic sig but It's still pretty damn good:thumb03:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OU said:


> Looks great. I mean it's not as good as your epic sig but It's still pretty damn good:thumb03:


Is anything? :confused03:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I really like it man. Illustrator?

Very nice design. Must of gone crazy trying to make it stand out from the other 300(lol)Spartan brands.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Is anything? :confused03:


I dunno, the last sig I made you was pretty epic. The theme was amazing.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

K R Y said:


> I really like it man. Illustrator?
> 
> Very nice design. Must of gone crazy trying to make it stand out from the other 300(lol)Spartan brands.


Yeah, Illustrator. I knew what I wanted to do, but doing it, and making it look half decent was a bit trickier.



OU said:


> I dunno, the last sig I made you was pretty epic. The theme was amazing.


You seriously want to hope I never beat you in a sig bet. :thumb03:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Yeah, Illustrator. I knew what I wanted to do, but doing it, and making it look half decent was a bit trickier.
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously want to hope I never beat you in a sig bet. :thumb03:


You got something cooking up worse then what KRY did? I haven't got you with one that was that good, cause my skills are limited and I'm not that familiar with who you dislike and like as fighters or athletes. One good thing I have noticed is ******* with soccer/football teams of you Euros, that seems to work great lol


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OU said:


> You got something cooking up worse then what KRY did? I haven't got you with one that was that good, cause my skills are limited and I'm not that familiar with who you dislike and like as fighters or athletes. One good thing I have noticed is ******* with soccer/football teams of you Euros, that seems to work great lol


hahaha, im not that fussed about football to be fair.


However, you have made it blatantly clear who you do and dont like and i will be pulling that badboy out as soon as i get the chance


----------



## McBoB (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks good how long have you been doing art work? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Roughly about 15 years.


----------



## McBoB (Mar 19, 2013)

Killz said:


> Roughly about 15 years.


It's well done man I like it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks a lot buddy


----------

